# Hitting badgers on the head with spades then setting dogs on them poll



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

*OK to injure badgers and set dogs on them?*​
Yes, I'm scum4116.40%No, I'm not scum20983.60%


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I personally think this is very evil. Your votes remain private. :ban:

But then again, maybe it is best to injure the badgers first with spades before setting the dogs on them -

'Cuz a badger is one hell of a scrapper!'


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

Fristly....what?

Secondly...there's no poll!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

got to be a c u n t to do it!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

If i ever saw someone doing that i would smash the fooking spade over their heads


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd chin the **** for sure


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Do not like it at all....but I do think fox hunting should be allowed....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

There are much more humane ways to deal with a badger problem than the cruel practise of baiting. Cruel to the dogs and cruel to the badger itself. It's a sicko's answer to the problem, IMHO.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> If i ever saw someone doing that i would smash the fooking spade over their heads


Me too, fuking scum. Humans are bastards


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Ambiguous choices!

Anyone who willfully kills a badger is scum!

There isn't a "badger problem"! False premise adopted and defended by the Min of Ag.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Its cruel and illegal, what goes through the minds of people who enjoy it, I can only guess, makes me sad to think we are the same species.

SD


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No necessarily pro-diver...Badgers do need culling in some areas as they spread TB to cattle......

But culling in a humane way, not with dogs....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

A shotgun will kill a badger much more humanely than a pack of dogs, who also face serious injury from the poor stripey thing fighting for its life.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

sh!t clicked wrong one read wq wrong


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Why have the people who voted Yes not given their views? I am interested to hear why you think it should go on and not seek another humane way to cull them

Guess the above answer explains one of them! lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Robsta said:


> No necessarily pro-diver...Badgers do need culling in some areas as they spread TB to cattle......
> 
> But culling in a humane way, not with dogs....


DOesnt traffic do that? I see them dead all the time on the roads, do we really need to kill them too?

SD


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think they are actually poisoning them atm.....


----------



## Chr!s (Nov 30, 2008)

assholes


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I hate getting older it just makes you realise that the human race is utterly disgusting.

I would hate to think what i would do if caught anyone harming an animal.

This world is so fuked up and im hating people more and more:cursing:

I think i need to see the love:thumb:

(nicely accepted by REPS, I thank you)


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I think they are actually poisoning them atm.....


 and along with everything else that eats them, birds etc then spread the poison to us


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

SportDr said:


> DOesnt traffic do that? I see them dead all the time on the roads, do we really need to kill them too?
> 
> SD


Mate, they are massively over populated in some areas, and TB is rife within them and as it's Bovine TB, farmers are losing herds of cattle to it, thus losing their livlihoods...They do need culling in some areas, not all....

Plus the dozy fcukers need to learn to cross the road....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Kezz said:


> and along with everything else that eats them, birds etc then spread the poison to us


Agreed. Poisons are terrible things, as not only are they passed down the food chain but they leave the animal in agony until it dies, for the most part.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Control of certain species is required in some circumstances, but there are humane methods.

Badger baiting is sick and wicked, no call for it whatsoever :cursing:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Control of certain species is required in some circumstances, but there are humane methods.
> 
> Badger baiting is sick and wicked, no call for it whatsoever :cursing:


Does that include control of the female species? :tongue: surely you just have to take their credit cards away...

SD


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Why have the people who voted Yes not given their views? I am interested to hear why you think it should go on and not seek another humane way to cull them
> 
> Guess the above answer explains one of them! lol


I made my views on it fairly clear in the piranha thread


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Does that include control of the female species? :tongue: surely you just have to take their credit cards away...
> 
> SD


There are certain of the female species who cannot be controlled.... :cool2:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Miles aside,who the fvck has voted in favour of this sh1t.

You're either proper ill in the head or have a very perverse sense of humour,whichever it is,you're a cvnt!

Pecman,i agree,i fvcking detest people,i meet at least 10 cvnts a day and they slowly chip away at me until i snap and if i don't dish out some abuse at the time then normally,and regretfully,i take it home and someone close to me ends up getting an undeserved volley of cynicism or worse :cursing:

We live in a seriously strange world:confused1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> I made my views on it fairly clear in the piranha thread


This is not the Piranha thread though..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

paramaniac....peoples opinions are just that, and if someones opinon differs from yours it doesn't make them a cnut......

I don't like badger baiting at all. however I do know people that do it....pikeys mainly but they genuinely see it as excercise for the dogs...

It's more about lack of education imo....the way they see it is the dogs would do it naturally if in the wild, so they let the dogs do it every now and then as a way of preserving this....

Now before I get flamed (read my sticky  ) I do not agree with this way of thinking whatsoever....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

^ Yeah, I think with emotive subjects like this, a lot of people get carried away with a "guilty by association" attitude but the simple fact is that just because you know or know of someone who does something, it doesn't mean that YOU do it or agree with it.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

I work with a Badger Baiter he was caught and had his name put in the local paper.

His car was done and all his windows put in several times after that.

He had to move house.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

englishman78 said:


> I work with a Badger Baiter he was caught and had his name put in the local paper.
> 
> His car was done and all his windows put in several times after that.
> 
> He had to move house.


Good. Restores my faith in society a little.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Do not agree with this or fox hunting or any type of cruelty to animals, if you don't eat it you shouldn't kill it IMO!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hell I think its wrong, but to be honest I have a strong stomach... A lot got put in perspective for me the other week, I watched a video which made me sick - if you do not have a strong stomach then do not read the below



> Innocent guy they have trapped and beaten in the woods, pushes something off of him thats weighting him down, he looks dazed and whatever, then some guy hits him in the face with a hammer ina plastic bag about 6 times or something, destroying half of his face, anotha guy sticks a big screw driver into his body and wrenches it around inside his guts or something, then he pokes screwdriver into the guys eye and pokes it all around until its gone, then they use a small blunt axe or another hammer type thing ( couldnt tell properly ) to smash away at the side of his head until he is dead I think, then they wash themself off with water and leave. They laughed throughout the video from what I remember, I aint watching it again.


Now I have seen a lot of people being killed online and stuff but I could not watch the whole video... Now people out cry saying that this is wrong etc, but people are doing in humane things to animals in a similar way, culling is fine but do it at least in a humane way, yes they may be "just animals" but they still feel just like we do.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Robsta said:


> paramaniac....peoples opinions are just that, and if someones opinon differs from yours it doesn't make them a cnut......
> 
> I don't like badger baiting at all. however I do know people that do it....pikeys mainly but they genuinely see it as excercise for the dogs...
> 
> ...


Ok,valid point,so i'll re phrase,Imo,the're a cvnt.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Hell I think its wrong, but to be honest I have a strong stomach... A lot got put in perspective for me the other week, I watched a video which made me sick - if you do not have a strong stomach then do not read the below
> 
> Now I have seen a lot of people being killed online and stuff but I could not watch the whole video... Now people out cry saying that this is wrong etc, but people are doing in humane things to animals in a similar way, culling is fine but do it at least in a humane way, yes they may be "just animals" but they still feel just like we do.


I'm worried by your online viewing habits. LOL


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> I work with a Badger Baiter he was caught and had his name put in the local paper.
> 
> His car was done and all his windows put in several times after that.
> 
> He had to move house.


Hahahaha good! made me a little happier. Would be better if someone butchered him though


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Now I have seen a lot of people being killed online and stuff but I could not watch the whole video... Now people out cry saying that this is wrong etc, but people are doing in humane things to animals in a similar way, culling is fine but do it at least in a humane way, yes they may be "just animals" but they still feel just like we do.


Was it those ukranian maniacs by any chance? I didn't think it was too bad TBH


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> I'm worried by your online viewing habits. LOL


I re read back what I put, honestly I do not spend all my time online watching people get killed!


----------



## J.B. (Jul 6, 2008)

Work mate of mine grew up on a large estate his dad looks after ( game keeper ).

Was discussing country pursuits with him ie killing stuff...... 

We got onto foxes badgers etc and he told me that a dead badger in the road is more than likely not roadkill.

Apparently baiters will often dispose of the dead animal onto a road and run over it so it appears to be an animal killed by a car, rather than have a game keeper, walker etc discover a baited animal and inform police etc and then raise interest in the area with the authorities who may want to catch these scumbags.

I dont know how true this is but i travel through country roads around Sherwood forest every day at all kinds of ungodly hours (shift worker) and have only once seen a badger (live) in the past 9 years.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Hell I think its wrong, but to be honest I have a strong stomach... A lot got put in perspective for me the other week, I watched a video which made me sick - if you do not have a strong stomach then do not read the below
> 
> Now I have seen a lot of people being killed online and stuff but I could not watch the whole video... Now people out cry saying that this is wrong etc, but people are doing in humane things to animals in a similar way, culling is fine but do it at least in a humane way, yes they may be "just animals" but they still feel just like we do.


Surely thats fake mate, I thought snuff vids where an urban ledgend, who would film themselves committing murder???


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i do not agree with it at all, but for the people who do do it and do it correctly they do not hit them with spades first, there are certain and specific rules for the dogs to do it (yes they are actually competitions for this stuff) the dog has to enter the hole and not make a single sound ie no barking or whineing then once they find the badger they have to pull it out of the hole, some people use this to test there dogs to see if they are still built and have the drive to do what they are bred to do, the badger has as much chance as the dog, not like fox hunting where they have a pack of dogs chasing 1 fox.

i must stress though i do not agree with it, but as i keep staffords i read up on as much information as i can so i know my dogs and what has gone into them over the generations and what they are capable of.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Robsta said:


> paramaniac....peoples opinions are just that, and if someones opinon differs from yours it doesn't make them a cnut......
> 
> I don't like badger baiting at all. however I do know people that do it....pikeys mainly but they genuinely see it as excercise for the dogs...
> 
> ...


Dogs in the wild may well try and kill dogs but whacking the Badger with a spade and pulling it's teeth with pliers is going a bit to far in my book.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Surely thats fake mate, I thought snuff vids where an urban ledgend, who would film themselves committing murder???


search Dnepropetrovsk maniacs and yes it's fuking horrible and real


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know why people are slating farmers etc. about something they do for there livelyhood (and yours). I live in the Lakedistrict and many of my friends are farmers.

Now I think everyone is getting carried away and just insulting anyone with slightly different views, now I dont think any farmer enjoys killing badgers and tbh its something they could do without. They work there ****s off all day, work ungodly hours in ****e weather and supply the country with meat, milk, cheese. Do you really think they want to have to deal with badgers too? And to do it in a "humane" way? That would mean going out hunting with guns every night steaking out badger sets for hours, and thats after your 12+ hour back breaking day to protect the livelyhood of you and your family.

I understand how people feel about it as i too am an animal lover and hate to see animals suffer. But then you have to see the bigger picture, what would you do if you were that over worked underpaid farmer? Most of these "c**t farmers" are animal lovers too!

I'd like to see a little bit more respect for farmers to be honest, I know if you live in a city you prob think they're all just dirty hillbillies that kill poor fox's and badgers for a laugh but thats just not true, just asking for some perspective here

neg rep me if you like its just my opinion


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

noturbo said:


> I don't know why people are slating farmers etc. about something they do for there livelyhood (and yours). I live in the Lakedistrict and many of my friends are farmers.
> 
> Now I think everyone is getting carried away and just insulting anyone with slightly different views, now I dont think any farmer enjoys killing badgers and tbh its something they could do without. They work there ****s off all day, work ungodly hours in ****e weather and supply the country with meat, milk, cheese. Do you really think they want to have to deal with badgers too? And to do it in a "humane" way? That would mean going out hunting with guns every night steaking out badger sets for hours, and thats after your 12+ hour back breaking day to protect the livelyhood of you and your family.
> 
> ...


Farmers? who said anything about farmers? especially not 'c*** farmers'. Read the poll again mate, this is about badger baiting.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I love badgers in fact there my favourite animal was when i was a kid and are, and if i saw or knew anyone who did this then lets just say i would be up court if caught facing some very serious charges that could put me away for a VERY VERY long time!!!!!!

They are B***ARDS


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Pithead said:


> Farmers? who said anything about farmers? especially not 'c*** farmers'. Read the poll again mate, this is about badger baiting.


Ah ok, then i agree :lol:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

noturbo said:


> Ah ok, then i agree :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

I like badgers. Whats are the pro's of killing them?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

AntWarrior said:


> I like badgers. Whats are the pro's of killing them?


Have you not read the thread ffs????


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Have you not read the thread ffs????


Oh yeah, cos they spread disease to cattle.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

PHHead said:


> Surely thats fake mate, I thought snuff vids where an urban ledgend, who would film themselves committing murder???


The three Ukrainian dick heads mate, who have been done for 21 murders, all of which I believe they recorded


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

We do not want links like that on here full stop....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

so let me get this right...you clever fcukwit idiot have just put up a link to a snuff film in general conversation.....

Bye Bye

I do not want to see links of this sort anywhere on here tbh


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Twonky said:


> Video of a guy with half his face missing being bludgeoned with screwdrivers


Mate remove the link it should not be posted in a public section of the forum

Pit head, its still in your quote mate, but thats the link to the video, its sick


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I just cannot believe the stupidity I've just witnessed.....ffs people, think for a second before you post....


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

OMG, just read the latest part of this thread! I assure you I didn't click the link to find out. How often we see bloodthirstiness and idiocy go hand in hand.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> i hate the inhumane killing of animals, it makes me sick. There is no need for it other than for small d!cked ******* trying to prove what a big man they are by letting there dogs sdo the dirty work then bludgeoning a half dead animal's skull in. If you are a cattle farmer then the risk of tb is a real threat to your livelihood, and if that is the case then i can understand their culling, but there is no need to do it in a barbaric way as a blood sport.


there you go, from the other thread


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Individuals being caught doing this-they're the ones that should be hit over the head with a spade. I live in the country as I've already stated and I find it unbelievable that these peasants deem it ok.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

So 12.12% think it's ok then!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Robsta said:


> No necessarily pro-diver...Badgers do need culling in some areas as they spread TB to cattle......
> 
> But culling in a humane way, not with dogs....


Badgers are almost certainly an unaffected reservoir of TB which they caught originally from cattle[/i but there is no independent proof that badgers spread TB. It's almost certainly spread by other vectors - including cattle being moved around.

We are one of the few countries which refuses to innoculate cattle against TB - which would cure the problem - as we have become illogically inured to TT - TB free - herds, as if they are somehow superior. And anyway, all our milk has been pasteurised for years!


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

WHAT DO YOU THINK !, joking aside no, there are ways and means of controlling animals that are a problem. Setting your dogs on them when there half crippled aint one of them ****in [email protected] :cursing:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

And another thing i'd rather see a video of a person being murdered than a helpless animal, because most people are cvnts anyway


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

MaKaVeLi said:


> And another thing i'd rather see a video of a person being murdered than a helpless animal, because most people are cvnts anyway


 Lmao Tell it like it is Mak :thumb:

SD


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

there's a game some of you guys might like-


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Pithead said:


> there's a game some of you guys might like-


Cool! is it on the PC? 

SD


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

The difference between *animal* and *human* is one unique thing- conscience. We have one they don't-yet we still go ahead with the deed


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Cool! is it on the PC?
> 
> SD


No, xbox and PS2 I'm afraid.



muscle01 said:


> The difference between *animal* and *human* is one unique thing- conscience. We have one they don't-yet we still go ahead with the deed


Maybe no conscience as such, but they can know if they're guilty of something.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Kezz said:


> If i ever saw someone doing that i would smash the fooking spade over their heads


same as above,makes my blood boil -leave what little wildlife there is to flourish,fookin really for the hard of thinking


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pit-what I was stating is- it makes it even worse that they have a conscience and follow there actions through knowing the cruelty involved.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> Pit-what I was stating is- it makes it even worse that they have a conscience and follow there actions through knowing the cruelty involved.


Yeah I got your point mate. I was just adding that animals are intelligent too.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I cant see past the sheer simplicity of this - if they are a problem, get trained people to shoot them. Don't bash their heads in and set dogs on them, what is that achieving bar feeding a primal blood thirst that we should have long grown out of?

Anyway, I think I might have a solution. Grab some chavs, paint them black with a nice white strip, and set them loose in the woods - then these neanderthals can bash away with spades to their hearts content.

I mean we do have a chav problem in this country, so technically, a cull should be allowed!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> I cant see past the sheer simplicity of this - if they are a problem, get trained people to shoot them. Don't bash their heads in and set dogs on them, what is that achieving bar feeding a primal blood thirst that we should have long grown out of?
> 
> Anyway, I think I might have a solution. Grab some chavs, paint them black with a nice white strip, and set them loose in the woods - then these neanderthals can bash away with spades to their hearts content.
> 
> I mean we do have a chav problem in this country, so technically, a cull should be allowed!


Check the thread I did on Chaves - the b5stards are everywhere:lol:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

I have two lovely pittbulls and i,d set them on the preson with the spade.people who hurt animals are ****ing week ****s who cant fight.So they pick on somthing that cant hit back.......pricks..


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

bkoz said:


> I have two lovely pittbulls and i,d set them on the preson with the spade.people who hurt animals are ****ing week ****s who cant fight.So they pick on somthing that cant hit back.......pricks..


 :lol:


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

personally id prefer this...*Hitting POLICEMEN on the head with hammers then setting dogs on them * especially the cnut who done me tonight


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

I love badgers :thumb:

I usually go out with them


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tony1401 said:


> personally id prefer this...*Hitting POLICEMEN on the head with hammers then setting dogs on them *especially the cnut who done me tonight


Now that I can relate to..... :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tony1401 said:


> personally id prefer this...*Hitting POLICEMEN on the head with hammers then setting dogs on them * especially the cnut who done me tonight


LOL, what happened Bro - or is it something sensitive you dont want to talk about, maybe something like you were caught bumming a midget in the face in a public place or something??? 

Werent badger baiting by any chance???

:lol:


----------



## tony1401 (Mar 8, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> LOL, what happened Bro - or is it something sensitive you dont want to talk about, maybe something like you were caught bumming a midget in the face in a public place or something???
> 
> Werent badger baiting by any chance???
> 
> :lol:


not you again...you got gay on the brain boy:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

tony1401 said:


> not you again...you got gay on the brain boy:lol:


  Nah no worries mate, Im not gay - I just talk a good shag pmsl


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I actually voted yes. I'll explain my reasons.

I hate anything like this with a passion and I'd never do it firstly, so don't be thinking I'm like that or nothing.

But, there is a need for culling as said a few times. There are also much worse things going on than someone hitting a badger with a spade and setting a dog on it. I've seen live cats hung off streetlights around here.

You have people hitting eachother with spades, peado's, child killers etc, and people seem more worried about banning bloodsports. There is one not far from me, they break a hare's leg and set it off in a field. Then they lets the dogs off after it. If it gets away, the field is surrounded in nets, so they break another leg and set it off again. This still goes on I think even after the ban.

People have the wrong priorities. If someone smacking a badger and ripping it up stops them doing the same thing to a child then I'm all for allowing them to do it. We need to get the people who do it to each other sorted out before you start trying to get those that do it to an animal.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Lo Estfna, why is it folk are so keen on bringing other evil deeds into this topic as something to compare it with? I very much doubt letting people go badger baiting would stop them from being a paedophile or mugging old grannies. I understand your concerns for humans may precede your concerns for animal welfare but the fact is there is no possibilty of preventing human on human criime anyway at the moment. The two evils exist anyway, no matter what the police try to do about it. Can't really say that by forgetting about animal welfare human against human crime will be cured.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nae to hurting harmless creatures,unless it comes to epidemic proprtions or some kind of medical danger!!!!

we are all getting the wildlife coming to a city near you,because the food is there(smelly bins,attract good noses)...climate is on the way and if we compare to other countries...we are lucky...in certain tropical countries you got commodo dragons ready to eat your goats & cattle,other places,alligators,snakes in your local river...canada got the bears coming into close contact cos its easier food gathering from your bins than hunting and having no success and going hungry or having to feed the young!!!!

once the climate ups over here and we start to get more tropical...watch what goes on here!!!!

but back to the issuee...we aint got a badger problem...and they are part of nature,got a right to be where they are at,we come and smash all nature up with concrete & industry,they just out there doing it the old way!!!!!!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dirtymusket1 said:


> I love badgers :thumb:
> 
> I usually go out with them


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Pithead said:


> Lo Estfna, why is it folk are so keen on bringing other evil deeds into this topic as something to compare it with? I very much doubt letting people go badger baiting would stop them from being a paedophile or mugging old grannies. I understand your concerns for humans may precede your concerns for animal welfare but the fact is there is no possibilty of preventing human on human criime anyway at the moment. The two evils exist anyway, no matter what the police try to do about it. Can't really say that by forgetting about animal welfare human against human crime will be cured.


Exactly mate - nice justified post estfna, but I think this counters your post nicely.

Ultimately, if some sick **** wants kids, I highly doubt a badger is going to quench his thirst....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think if you do some research on Serial Killers you will find a pattern of hurting helpless animals as children and with the success of each kill it gives way to the confidance of the next kill and eventually becomes a Serial Kill...To kill without remorse...


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I think if you do some research on Serial Killers you will find a pattern of hurting helpless animals as children and with the success of each kill it gives way to the confidance of the next kill and eventually becomes a Serial Kill...To kill without remorse...


True, many serial killers of humans do start out killing and torturing animals and kind of work their way up to fullblown serial killers.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

estfna said:


> I actually voted yes. I'll explain my reasons.
> 
> I hate anything like this with a passion and I'd never do it firstly, so don't be thinking I'm like that or nothing.
> 
> ...


Hitting a Badger with a spade is un-sporting and un-English.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Estfna's from Liverpool, that counts as a a foreign country to me. :lol:


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Lots of talk of humans being evil here.

We shoudl remember animal rights is a Northern European thing in the rest of the world they laugh at the thought.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Lots of talk of humans being evil here.
> 
> We shoudl remember animal rights is a Northern European thing in the rest of the world they laugh at the thought.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

cellaratt said:


>


What you think means nowt.

That is a fact.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

prove it


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> What you think means nowt.
> 
> That is a fact.


Chill englishman, cellarat is a dude and respected here, he's my buddy.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

And I'm sure the North Americans are much the same as us North Europians. They pretty much are us fgs.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

If your saying that only Northern Europe has Animal rights your just simply wrong...Not trying to start a fight, just stating a fact...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Lots of talk of humans being evil here.
> 
> We shoudl remember animal rights is a Northern European thing in the rest of the world they laugh at the thought.


Not so much a Northern European as a Western Civilisation thing, deriving from our Christian heritage's unique belief in the value of the individual, the stewardship of nature, and our anthropomorphism.

In most of the rest of the world all edible animals are fair game for the pot, and the concept of pets is rare...


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> If your saying that only Northern Europe has Animal rights your just simply wrong...Not trying to start a fight, just stating a fact...


Prove me wrong dont talk ****t.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

VERMONT STATUTES

TITLE THIRTEEN. CRIMES AND CRIMINAL PROCEDURE

PART 1. CRIMES

CHAPTER 8. HUMANE AND PROPER TREATMENT OF ANIMALS

SUBCHAPTER 1. CRUELTY TO ANIMALS

§ 352. Cruelty to animals

A person commits the crime of cruelty to animals if the person:

(1) intentionally kills or attempts to kill any animal belonging to another person without first obtaining legal authority or consent of the owner;

(2) overworks, overloads, tortures, torments, abandons, administers poison to, cruelly beats or mutilates an animal, exposes a poison with intent that it be taken by an animal;

(3) ties, tethers, or restrains an animal, either a pet or livestock, in a manner that is inhumane or is detrimental to its welfare. Livestock and poultry husbandry practices are exempted;

(4) deprives an animal which a person owns, possesses or acts as an agent for, of adequate food, water, shelter, rest or sanitation, or necessary medical attention, or transports an animal in overcrowded vehicles;

(5) owns, possesses, keeps or trains an animal engaged in an exhibition of fighting, or possesses, keeps or trains any animal with intent that it be engaged in an exhibition of fighting, or permits any such act to be done on premises under his or her charge or control;

(6) acts as judge or spectator at events of animal fighting or bets or wagers on the outcome of such fight;

(7) as poundkeeper, officer, agent of a humane society or as an owner or employee of an establishment for treatment, board or care of an animal, knowingly receives, sells, transfers or otherwise conveys an animal in his or her care for the purpose of research or vivisection;

(8) intentionally torments or harasses an animal owned or engaged by a police department or public agency of the state or its political subdivisions, or interferes with the lawful performance of a police animal;

(9) knowingly sells, offers for sale, barters or displays living baby chicks, ducklings or other fowl which have been dyed, colored or otherwise treated so as to impart to them an artificial color, or fails to provide poultry with proper brooder facilities;

(10) uses a live animal as bait or lure in a race, game or contest, or in training animals in a manner inconsistent with Part 4 of Title 10 or the rules adopted thereunder.

§ 352a. Aggravated cruelty to animals

A person commits the crime of aggravated cruelty to animals if the person intentionally kills an animal by means causing the animal undue pain or suffering.

§ 353. Degree of offense; sentencing upon conviction

(a) Penalties.

(1) Except as provided in subdivision (3) of this subsection, cruelty to animals under section 352 of this title shall be punishable by a sentence of imprisonment of not more than one year, or a fine of not more than $ 2,000.00, or both. Second and subsequent convictions shall be punishable by a sentence of imprisonment of not more than two years or a fine of not more than $ 5,000.00, or both.

(2) Aggravated cruelty under section 352a of this title shall be punishable by a sentence of imprisonment of not more than three years or a fine of not more than $ 5,000.00, or both. Second and subsequent offenses shall be punishable by a sentence of imprisonment of not more than five years or a fine of not more than $ 7,500.00, or both.

(3) An offense committed under subdivisions 352(5) and (6) of this title shall be punishable by a sentence of imprisonment of not more than 5 years, or a fine of not more than $ 5,000.00, or both.

( B) In addition to any other sentence the court may impose, the court may require a defendant convicted of a violation under section 352 or 352a of this title to:

(1) Forfeit any rights to the animal subjected to cruelty, and to any other animal, except livestock or poultry owned, possessed, or in the custody of the defendant.

(2) Repay the reasonable costs incurred by any person, municipality or agency for providing care for the animal prior to judgment. If the court does not order a defendant to pay all the applicable costs incurred or orders only partial payment, it shall state on the record the reasons for that action.

(3) Forfeit any future right to own, possess, or care for any animal for a period which the court deems appropriate.

(4) Participate in available animal cruelty prevention programs or educational programs, or both, or obtain psychiatric or psychological counseling, within a reasonable distance from the defendant's residence. The court may impose the costs of such programs or counseling upon the defendant when appropriate.

(5) Permit periodic unannounced visits for a period up to one year by a humane officer to inspect the care and condition of any animal permitted by the court to remain in the care, custody, or possession of the defendant. Such period may be extended by the court upon motion made by the state.

© Upon an order of forfeiture of an animal under this section or section 354 of this title, the court shall order custody of the animal remanded to a humane society or other individual deemed appropriate by the court, for further disposition in accordance with accepted practices for humane treatment of animals. A transfer of rights under this section constitutes a transfer of ownership, and shall not constitute or authorize any limitation upon the right of the humane society, individual, or other entity, to whom rights are granted to dispose of the animal.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Cellarat has USA got laws against cruelty to animals? EDIT lol i was a bit late with my post


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

The above is just from my state...


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Prodiver said:



> Not so much a Northern European as a Western Civilisation thing, deriving from our Christian heritage's unique belief in the value of the individual, the stewardship of nature, and our anthropomorphism.
> 
> In most of the rest of the world all edible animals are fair game for the pot, and the concept of pets is rare...


Not just edible.

We are talking organised animal combat here.

In West Africa you can see them set hyena's on dogs, chimps or anything you can imagine for fun.

They are one brutal animal by the way.

Even with a knife I think they would win.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> The above is just from my state...


Is Vermont not Majorty Northern European now?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Not just edible.
> 
> We are talking organised animal combat here.
> 
> ...


yes we all know how powerfull hyenas are. there's cruelty all over the world


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Pithead said:


> yes we all know how powerfull hyenas are. there's cruelty all over the world


Some nations and cultures care more than others as you would know if you travel.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Pithead said:


> Lo Estfna, why is it folk are so keen on bringing other evil deeds into this topic as something to compare it with? I very much doubt letting people go badger baiting would stop them from being a paedophile or mugging old grannies. I understand your concerns for humans may precede your concerns for animal welfare but the fact is there is no possibilty of preventing human on human criime anyway at the moment. The two evils exist anyway, no matter what the police try to do about it. Can't really say that by forgetting about animal welfare human against human crime will be cured.


i didn't read all 7 pages, just posted, so i don't know whats been brought up except on the first page.

firstly by putting less effort into animal cruelty you can put more in to stopping human.

secondly, the 2 kids that killed james bulger started on animals. by the age of 10 they had done worse to a baby. this applies not just here as (i think cellarat) said above, serial killers start on animals.

i would rather a badger die than a kid. i would rather a badger die that a kid get raped by a man. you can't argue against that. and you can't argue that enough is done to try and prevent human-human abuse.

by saying people can't kill badgers and creating laws against it, it doesn't stop it. they just do it behind closed doors. it's very hard to police and joe public wouldn't stand up to anyone they witness doing it. that's different if someone is hurting a child. people will shout about it.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Is Vermont not Majorty Northern European now?


Not since 1783...The follow is Canadian Law...I think i've more than proven you wrong, but I'll wait for you to prove your facts now...

Statute in Full:

*Canada** R.S.C. 1985, c. C46*

Part XI -- Wilful and Forbidden Acts in Respect of Certain Property

§*444.*

*444(1)* *Injuring or endangering cattle*

Every one commits an offence who wilfully

(a) kills, maims, wounds, poisons or injures cattle; or

( B) places poison in such a position that it may easily be consumed by cattle.

*444(2)* *Punishment*

Every one who commits an offence under subsection (1) is guilty of

(a) an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term of not more than five years; or

( B) an offence punishable on summary conviction and liable to a fine not exceeding ten thousand dollars or to imprisonment for a term of not more than eighteen months or to both.

*§445*

*445(1)* *Injuring or endangering other animals*

Every one commits an offence who, wilfully and without lawful excuse,

(a) kills, maims, wounds, poisons or injures dogs, birds or animals that are not cattle and are kept for a lawful purpose; or

( B) places poison in such a position that it may easily be consumed by dogs, birds or animals that are not cattle and are kept for a lawful purpose.

*445(2)* *Punishment*

Every one who commits an offence under subsection (1) is guilty of

(a) an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term of not more than five years; or

( B) an offence punishable on summary conviction and liable to a fine not exceeding ten thousand dollars or to imprisonment for a term of not more than eighteen months or to both.

*Cruelty to Animals [Heading added 2008, c. 12, s. 1.] *

*§ 445*

*445.1(1)* *Causing unnecessary suffering*

Every one commits an offence who

(a) wilfully causes or, being the owner, wilfully permits to be caused unnecessary pain, suffering or injury to an animal or a bird;

( B) in any manner encourages, aids or assists at the fighting or baiting of animals or birds;

© wilfully, without reasonable excuse, administers a poisonous or an injurious drug or substance to a domestic animal or bird or an animal or a bird wild by nature that is kept in captivity or, being the owner of such an animal or a bird, wilfully permits a poisonous or an injurious drug or substance to be administered to it;

(d) promotes, arranges, conducts, assists in, receives money for or takes part in any meeting, competition, exhibition, pastime, practice, display or event at or in the course of which captive birds are liberated by hand, trap, contrivance or any other means for the purpose of being shot when they are liberated; or

(e) being the owner, occupier or person in charge of any premises, permits the premises or any part thereof to be used for a purpose mentioned in paragraph (d).

*445.1(2)* *Punishment*

Every one who commits an offence under subsection (1) is guilty of

(a) an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term of not more than five years; or

( B) an offence punishable on summary conviction and liable to a fine not exceeding ten thousand dollars or to imprisonment for a term of not more than eighteen months or to both.

*445.1(3)* *Failure to exercise reasonable care as evidence*

For the purposes of proceedings under paragraph (1)(a), evidence that a person failed to exercise reasonable care or supervision of an animal or a bird thereby causing it pain, suffering or injury is, in the absence of any evidence to the contrary, proof that the pain, suffering or injury was caused or was permitted to be caused wilfully, as the case may be.

*445.1(4)* *Presence at baiting as evidence*

For the purpose of proceedings under paragraph (1)( B) , evidence that an accused was present at the fighting or baiting of animals or birds is, in the absence of any evidence to the contrary, proof that he or she encouraged, aided or assisted at the fighting or baiting.

§ *446.*

*446(1)* *Causing damage or injury*

Every one commits an offence who

(a) by wilful neglect causes damage or injury to animals or birds while they are being driven or conveyed; or

( B) being the owner or the person having the custody or control of a domestic animal or a bird or an animal or a bird wild by nature that is in captivity, abandons it in distress or wilfully neglects or fails to provide suitable and adequate food, water, shelter and care for it.

*446(2)* *Punishment*

Every one who commits an offence under subsection (1) is guilty of

(a) an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term of not more than two years; or

( B) an offence punishable on summary conviction and liable to a fine not exceeding five thousand dollars or to imprisonment for a term of not more than six months or to both.

*446(3)* *Failure to exercise reasonable care as evidence*

For the purposes of proceedings under paragraph (1)(a), evidence that a person failed to exercise reasonable care or supervision of an animal or a bird thereby causing it damage or injury is, in the absence of any evidence to the contrary, proof that the damage or injury was caused by wilful neglect.

§ *447.*

*447(1)* *Keeping cockpit*

Every one commits an offence who builds, makes, maintains or keeps a cockpit on premises that he or she owns or occupies, or allows a cockpit to be built, made, maintained or kept on such premises.

*447(2)* *Punishment*

Every one who commits an offence under subsection (1) is guilty of

(a) an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term of not more than five years; or

( B) an offence punishable on summary conviction and liable to a fine not exceeding ten thousand dollars or to imprisonment for a term of not more than eighteen months or to both.

*447(3)* *Confiscation*

A peace officer who finds cocks in a cockpit or on premises where a cockpit is located shall seize them and take them before a justice who shall order them to be destroyed.

§ *447.1*

*447.1(1)* *Order of prohibition or restitution*

The court may, in addition to any other sentence that it may impose under subsection 444(2), 445(2), 445.1(2), 446(2) or 447(2),

(a) make an order prohibiting the accused from owning, having the custody or control of or residing in the same premises as an animal or a bird during any period that the court considers appropriate but, in the case of a second or subsequent offence, for a minimum of five years; and

( B) on application of the Attorney General or on its own motion, order that the accused pay to a person or an organization that has taken care of an animal or a bird as a result of the commission of the offence the reasonable costs that the person or organization incurred in respect of the animal or bird, if the costs are readily ascertainable.

*447.1(2)* *Breach of order*

Every one who contravenes an order made under paragraph (1)(a) is guilty of an offence punishable on summary conviction.

*447.1(3)* *Application*

Sections 740 to 741.2 apply, with any modifications that the circumstances require, to orders made under paragraph (1)( B) .

[2008, c. 12, s. 1]


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Estfna, I can't argue with that geezer Oneday mate, I expect all bad things will end. It might mean the end of the universe for it to happen but, if we are very very lucky, everything will come good in the end. Human kind is still in it's infancy. I for one live in hope. :beer:


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Not since 1783...The follow is Canadian Law...I think i've more than proven you wrong, but I'll wait for you to prove your facts now...
> 
> Statute in Full:
> 
> ...


So the people of Vermont are not Northern European?

What are they then **********?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Pithead said:


> Estfna, I can't argue with that geezer Oneday mate, I expect all bad things will end. It might mean the end of the universe for it to happen but, if we are very very lucky, everything will come good in the end. Human kind is still in it's infancy. I for one live in hope. :beer:


You will be very disapointed and that's from me an animal rights supporter.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

estfna said:


> i didn't read all 7 pages, just posted, so i don't know whats been brought up except on the first page.
> 
> firstly by putting less effort into animal cruelty you can put more in to stopping human.
> 
> ...


A lot of truth in that but if the law was on the side of the man who stepped in and used what ever force he needed things would be different, i would step in against anything like that.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> You will be very disapointed and that's from me an animal rights supporter.


Dude, unless you have been to the future you cannot say that for sure. Now chill out, stop aggin people on the site ok?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> So the people of Vermont are not Northern European?
> 
> What are they then **********?


I can't tell if your trying to insult me or be funny but We are Americans First, Vermonters Second and Thirdly Benningtownions


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I can't tell if your trying to insult me or be funny but We are Americans First, Vermonters Second and Thirdly Benningtownions


Yes and all Northern Europeans too.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't have time for you...


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I don't have time for you...


x2


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I don't have time for you...


Seems you dont have time for IQ.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Pithead said:


> It might mean the end of the universe for it to happen but,


Thank **** for that at least there will be peace, i wouldn't be bothered if we all died cos we've ****ed up the earth enough as it is. Why should we live and not animals just because we're smarter? It's still murder at the end of the day, and no i'm not a member of PETA


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Seems you dont have time for IQ.


we ain't got time for needless attacks on this site. there's no substance in anything you say, please desist or you will have to be reported to the admin.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Thank **** for that at least there will be peace, i wouldn't be bothered if we all died cos we've ****ed up the earth enough as it is. Why should we live and not animals just because we're smarter? It's still murder at the end of the day, and no i'm not a member of PETA


I think I love you:lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Seems you dont have time for IQ.


The movie..? Seen it already, but thanks anyway...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

englishman78 said:


> Seems you dont have time for IQ.


English... Neg reps

and no its not because you have insulted a fellow american but because you have insulted a UK forum member that gets along with everyone and has many friends on here including myself.

Not responding in this thread anymore but I wanted to comment on this as it p1ssed me right off.....


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

This whole thread is just a recipie for disaster.

The two poll options:

'Yes I'm scum'

'No I'm not scum'

I'm against animal cruelty as the next man but this sort of thread is not going to do anything other than result in arguements.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Liam said:


> This whole thread is just a recipie for disaster.
> 
> The two poll options:
> 
> ...


With respect, this thread has been a great success. Look at the poll results and the vast majority of posts. All the best:thumb:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

WTF

Hitting badgers with spades pulling their teeth out wtf

Wrong wrong wrong in MY opinions badges cause no harm


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Do not like it at all....*but I do think fox hunting should be allowed....*


hope you're joking mate, albeit an unfunny one


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Dooh, i clicked yes but i mean no. i think its off hand.

Badgers are nasty bast4rds tho when you p155 em off.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

People who kill animals are not wired up 100% IMO

I am not into save the planet etc etc,

but cruelty to humans or animals makes me feel sick.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

It's a tough one fox hunting and hunting in general... On one hand i'm against animal cruelty, on the other i'm pro choice. i'd have to say I feel like this: people shoudl be free to do whatever the fk they want unless it affects another person, naturally animals aren't people but I feel that cruelty shouldn't be allowed - it depends how you define cruelty I suppose. TBH I dono't have a problem with hunting, be it shooting or fox hunting as long as respect is shown to the animal... i.e. no unnecessary discomfort or pleasure taken in the suffering of the animal (I mean give it a clean death don't disable it and torture it that's definately out of order), and if you are going to hunt at least have enough respect for the animal to make use of it's body, eat it or use the fur etc.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

megatron said:


> It's a tough one fox hunting and hunting in general... On one hand i'm against animal cruelty, on the other i'm pro choice. i'd have to say I feel like this: people shoudl be free to do whatever the fk they want unless it affects another person, naturally animals aren't people but I feel that cruelty shouldn't be allowed - it depends how you define cruelty I suppose. TBH I don't have a problem with hunting, be it shooting or fox hunting as long as respect is shown to the animal... i.e. no unnecessary discomfort or pleasure taken in the suffering of the animal (I mean give it a clean death don't disable it and torture it that's definately out of order), and if you are going to hunt at least have enough respect for the animal to make use of it's body, eat it or use the fur etc.


That made me laugh, kill the animal cleanly and use its body.

Thats showing the animal respect:lol:

Why do people enjoy fox hunting and badger baiting and shooting rabbits etc etc????

TBH they must get some sort of enjoyment from it.

Look at people whom breed dogs for fighting, they cant love their dogs surely??

They are not the sort of people id have over at my house for beer and pizza.

But hey its a free world, each too their own, im off out for a meal tonight with friends,

Some one somewhere will be smashing badgers heads in.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

iron head case said:


> That made me laugh, kill the animal cleanly and use its body.
> 
> Thats showing the animal respect:lol:


Much more respect than letting it die from a buckshot or by infection then leaving it's body to rot.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

So many comments on a stupid fvcking argument, what kind of poll is that

Yes I'm scum

No I'm not scum

Badger baiting is cruel period (please remember I said this)

On the other hand if you were a hard working farmer and had a problem with badgers (or suspected), some pikey says he can sort the problem for sfa would you say yes or no, perhaps all you "animal lovers" would rather pay x000's amount of pounds to get it done humanely, hmmm.

Is it cruel to use fly killers sprays on fly's as they spread disease?

What about flushing spiders down the bath, my Mrs is always doing this and I play hell with her, maybe I should report her?

I could go on.............but I'm sure someone will be doing a poll on whether its cruel to blah blah blah

Maybe you could start a thread/poll on fishing pithead

Yes I'm scum i like fishing and catching innocent fish

No i'm not scum i don't like fishing

Ridiculous thread with a ridiculous title.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> So many comments on a stupid fvcking argument, what kind of poll is that
> 
> Yes I'm scum
> 
> ...


Chill out mate The thread/poll had a lot of interest.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Nowt wrong with the debate,

The poll was a bit provocative though, but hey its a free world:thumbup1:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think the debate is fine and the poll shows that the majority of atleast this forum thinks it's wrong...Some ppl don't want to explain why so the poll gives them a voice without the need to open themselves up to flaming...


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I know this is a touchy subject and all but this forum aint half been filled to the brim with pointless threads .....

And quite frankly most of your threads insult people/ waste their time, look at the poll options:confused1:.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

So far poll and debate have gone really well without much in the way of name calling or abuse nice one :thumb: good poll, good thread!

SD


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

10 pages and unless I missed it, no threat by the mods to close it...not bad IMHO...Sh1t even myself and Megatron haven't gotten into it with each other...yet...just playin Mega..


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> I know this is a touchy subject and all but this forum aint half been filled to the brim with pointless threads .....
> 
> And quite frankly most of your threads insult people/ waste their time, look at the poll options:confused1:.


Sorry lord grimsby. I must remember to be quiet from now on. Awfully sorry guys, I'll just scuttle off like a good boy.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

By no means am i saying this thread is ****, just the polling options could be put a little more sincerely.

and yes i did poll YES.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> By no means am i saying this thread is ****, just the polling options could be put a little more sincerely.
> 
> and yes i did poll YES.


thanks for participating. the poll questions were worded for a bit of humour. Not particularly funny, but then neither is the subject of the poll.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Pithead...can you remove the ' I'm scum, not scum " part of the poll and just leave yes or no...Than your personal feeling wouldn't get in the way of the poll and allow others their oppions without being unfairly judged


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i would rather kill a scummy person than a badger


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Pithead said:


> thanks for participating. the poll questions were worded for a bit of humour. Not particularly funny, but then neither is the subject of the poll.


Reps for the neutral reply mate.... and i don't believe in hitting badgers on the head etc.. just wanted to see the result but clicked the wrong poll

damn ..... gotta spread the love :\


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Pithead...can you remove the ' I'm scum, not scum " part of the poll and just leave yes or no...Than your personal feeling wouldn't get in the way of the poll and allow others their oppions without being unfairly judged


I don't really want to remove it mate but I see your point. I'm not sure I can change it to be honest and don't think I'd be being fair to myself if I did change it.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Its an emotive subject with perhaps a poor choice of words on the poll but then again, anyone ticking yes to hitting badgers with a spade really deserves the title imho and the majority of people ticked no, including me, so I take no offense from my title 'no I am not scum'.

SD


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Reps for the neutral reply mate.... and i don't believe in hitting badgers on the head etc.. just wanted to see the result but clicked the wrong poll
> 
> damn ..... gotta spread the love :\


Cool, all the best geezer:thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Pithead said:


> I don't really want to remove it mate but I see your point. I'm not sure I can change it to be honest and don't think I'd be being fair to myself if I did change it.


It would be the same in all aspects of life.

Take steroid usage for an example. Thay **** who's bicep blew up was aired and then everyone was saying how bad steroid abuse is etc. But they have no say in the matter as they have never done steroids before.

It's a pretty queer way of looking at it but as the old saying goes...

Don't knock it until you've tried it.

I am just chatting **** now btw.....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think people have got their opinions over quite well without the use of the poll, lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Pithead said:


> I don't really want to remove it mate but I see your point. I'm not sure I can change it to be honest and don't think I'd be being fair to myself if I did change it.


fair play... :beer:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> It would be the same in all aspects of life.
> 
> Take steroid usage for an example. Thay **** who's bicep blew up was aired and then everyone was saying how bad steroid abuse is etc. But they have no say in the matter as they have never done steroids before.
> 
> ...


yeah, I think that guy is a fool for damaging himself like that. But I really do like his straightforward attitude. He put himself down bigtime in that documentary, saying himself he looked awfull etc. Had to admire his attitude though.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Mate, they are massively over populated in some areas, and TB is rife within them and as it's Bovine TB, farmers are losing herds of cattle to it, thus losing their livlihoods...They do need culling in some areas, not all....
> 
> Plus the dozy fcukers need to learn to cross the road....


:laugh::laugh::laugh: thats funny-the only time i have ever seen tm is en route to moreton in marsh for courses,fookin loads at side of the road


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> I know this is a touchy subject and all but this forum aint half been filled to the brim with pointless threads .....
> 
> And quite frankly most of your threads insult people/ waste their time, look at the poll options:confused1:.


Agreed:thumbup1:

I don't think I've ever seen a training related question from pithead:confused1:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Agreed:thumbup1:
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a training related question from pithead:confused1:


You won't see one in the general section either Tel. It's called general section for the reason of being general and not necessarily to do with training. I do read articles though and have posted one question in the tech forum. I have even been able to give advice in some threads where members have asked questions on training. Just put me on ignore if you're not happy with my input. Or complain to the admins. I am sorry if I fvck you off though. If that means anything to ya.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pithead said:


> You won't see one in the general section either Tel. It's called general section for the reason of being general and not necessarily to do with training. I do read articles though and have posted one question in the tech forum. I have even been able to give advice in some threads where members have asked questions on training. Just put me on ignore if you're not happy with my input. Or complain to the admins. I am sorry if I fvck you off though. If that means anything to ya.


You don't p1ss me off mate, don't understand your provocative threads though, most of which just cause unneccesary negative reactions and fighting, you remind me of the little sh1t in the pub who starts the fight and then sits back and enjoys the aftermath

each to there own and if thats your thing :thumbup1:

I'm aware of the ignore option but hey thanks for reminding me


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Pithead said:


> yeah, I think that guy is a fool for damaging himself like that. But I really do like his straightforward attitude. He put himself down bigtime *in that documentary*, saying himself he looked awfull etc. Had to admire his attitude though.


Sorry to get of topic but I am not familiar with the documentary in reference. Can someone tell me what the documentary is, or possibly provide a link? I would be interested in taking a look at it.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> Sorry to get of topic but I am not familiar with the documentary in reference. Can someone tell me what the documentary is, or possibly provide a link? I would be interested in taking a look at it.







there ya' go


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> You don't p1ss me off mate, don't understand your provocative threads though, most of which just cause unneccesary negative reactions and fighting, you remind me of the little sh1t in the pub who starts the fight and then sits back and enjoys the aftermath
> 
> each to there own and if thats your thing :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm aware of the ignore option but hey thanks for reminding me


It's not my intention of starting fights mate. It's just that when some people are outspoken about things which I see as very cruel I want to voice my opinion as they have voiced theirs. I don't like people that are cruel thinking that they can just talk about ghastly things openly without there ever being any confrontation. That just gives them the idea they can carry on willy nilly and that the rest of us think it's ok. Most of the rest of us don't think it's ok so I wanted to give everyone a chance to air their views privately by poll or by also posting their views in the thread. All the best mate:thumb:



zeus87529 said:


> Sorry to get of topic but I am not familiar with the documentary in reference. Can someone tell me what the documentary is, or possibly provide a link? I would be interested in taking a look at it.


It's a documentary called 'The man whose arms exploded' About Greg Valentino, a bodybuilder who in my opinion injected substances into his arms to make them look bigger. He got abcesses in one arm and had to have an op to clear it out. Not sure about links for vids. youtube?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Pithead said:


> yeah, I think that guy is a fool for damaging himself like that. But I really do like his straightforward attitude. He put himself down bigtime in that documentary, saying himself he looked awfull etc. Had to admire his attitude though.


I should add I think he's a liar too for claiming he didn't inject synthetic oils. But I like his bluntness about pretty much everything else.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Pithead said:


> I should add I think he's a liar too for claiming he didn't inject synthetic oils. But I like his bluntness about pretty much everything else.


It is common knowledge he injects Synthol. You just have to look at him to see this.

'Greg is not a liked man. In fact, he's quite possibly the most despised man in bodybuilding. Mention his name on an internet forum and this is what you'll hear: "Why would he destroy his body with Synthol like that?" "Does he think he looks good?" "Who does he think he's fooling?" "He's a laughingstock." "An idiot." "An embarrassment to the sport." "He gives bodybuilding a bad name." '

Source: T Nation


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

KRS said:


> View attachment 20038


LMFAO:lol:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> It is common knowledge he injects Synthol. You just have to look at him to see this.
> 
> 'Greg is not a liked man. In fact, he's quite possibly the most despised man in bodybuilding. Mention his name on an internet forum and this is what you'll hear: "Why would he destroy his body with Synthol like that?" "Does he think he looks good?" "Who does he think he's fooling?" "He's a laughingstock." "An idiot." "An embarrassment to the sport." "He gives bodybuilding a bad name." '
> 
> Source: T Nation


lol, true. I just thought everyone, bodybuilders and non bodybuilders would just view him as the laughing stock and realise that he doesn't represent bodybuilding at all. Anyone who thinks he's a representative of BB'ing probably thinks WWF wrestling is dead serious.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

KRS said:


> View attachment 20038


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

KRS I would PM you but it's disabled. Can I use that pic as my avatar for a while please mate?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Pithead said:


> KRS I would PM you but it's disabled. Can I use that pic as my avatar for a while please mate?


Yeah of course, royalties made payable via.......

LOL check these chavs out

http://www.fugly.com/v/96096c5e0fcc8dd42ab6]http://www.fugly.com/v/96096c5e0fcc8dd42ab6


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

KRS said:


> Yeah of course, royalties made payable via.......
> 
> LOL check these chavs out
> 
> http://www.fugly.com/v/96096c5e0fcc8dd42ab6]http://www.fugly.com/v/96096c5e0fcc8dd42ab6


Cheers mate:thumb:

lol, omfg, why ain't he running? the first blow must have killed half his brain then.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Yep thats about the mentality I expect from chavs :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

"I swore down on me' mam's life din ah'?"

Legend.


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

What about a poll on: what is the funniest chav vid you can find? - only joking wid ya


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

muscle01 said:


> What about a poll on: what is the funniest chav vid you can find? - only joking wid ya


fuk it, i love polls :lol:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Start another Pit-it's *christmasssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

God damn i clicked the wrong one,.. i thought that if you pick, yes i am scum then you were saying you thought they are scum:confused1:

O well yes they are fcuking scum,..


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

brownie said:


> God damn i clicked the wrong one,.. i thought that if you pick, yes i am scum then you were saying you thought they are scum:confused1:
> 
> O well yes they are fcuking scum,..


RTFP

Read The Fcuking Poll ! :laugh:

SD


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

lol, quite a few people chose the wrong option accidentally. Don't matter though, The overwhelming majority still far outweighs any mistakes. :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/

See if you like badgers so much after a few minutes of that!

:thumb: :lol:  :laugh:


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

I didn't bump the thread it was already at the top before I replied. LMAO Inggasson, seen that irritating video before. :lol:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
> 
> See if you like badgers so much after a few minutes of that!
> 
> :thumb: :lol:  :laugh:


You been on that *bong* again mate:lol: :thumb:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

why was that chav hitting that guy? :confused1: :confused1: that seemed to hurt alot

anyway...



yes in my eyes its cruel, they give humans the deciency with the seath sentance such as lethal injection, imagine instead they set a group of lions and tigers in there instead??

the world will always be full of inhumane doings, just look at china how they skin wolfs for there fur :cursing:
​


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

well over at my dads gilf club 1 of the grounds men was takeing people to show them were the badgers were so they could set the dogs on them,good news the guy lost his job and 1 night gor 2 broken legs and a broken jaw hope this brings joy to the people who love wildlife like myself


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Anyone who thinks culling in this way is 'okay' has serious mental health problems and was most likely abused as a child themselves.

There I said it.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Didn't Jeffrey Dalmer (spelling could be wrong) start killing animals in a similar fashion to Badger baiting before he moved onto killing,chopping up and eating bits of various men he picked up in bars...


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Anybody that kills any animal for no justified reason is scum in my opinion. I agree with culling for pest problems and preservation of species.

Hunting as a hobbie is just wrong.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

albie said:


> Didn't Jeffrey Dalmer (spelling could be wrong) start killing animals in a similar fashion to Badger baiting before he moved onto killing,chopping up and eating bits of various men he picked up in bars...


All serial killers in history started out with a violent history of torturing and killing animals for fun.

*Like I said, anyone who thinks this is 'normal behaviour' including serial killers have a mental retardation.*


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Bollox, voted yes to that then- Didnt mean to !!

Absolute terrible thing to do. Dont understand how anyone could get a kick out of that. Truely cowards..........


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

yes... if there is a problem with the amount or mad badger descease or something


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

I clicked yes as I thought

Yes, you are scum if you do this.

oops!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

In all fairness l think there is a badger problem.

Firstly you have never seen so many littered along the side of the road as road kill. I counted 12 on one 10 mile stretch of road near Leicester.

Secondly they are riddled with TB and if l am not mistaken can be harmful to cattle.

There are more humane ways to kill them tho totally agree HOWEVER you let your dog on one and trust me the dog is coming second coz they are one hardy little bas*ard with claws Wolverine would be jealous of !


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I tend not to hit them, i use a stabbing motion at the base of the skull


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

gemilky69 said:


> In all fairness l think there is a badger problem.
> 
> Firstly you have never seen so many littered along the side of the road as road kill. I counted 12 on one 10 mile stretch of road near Leicester.
> 
> ...


Tough sh1t.

It's their natural environment. They shouldn't be culled just to feed farmers' greed.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You are a [email protected] if you agree with this sh!t!!!


----------



## james0_0 (Sep 6, 2009)

Some people need to do things like that to feel like a man!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Kezz said:


> If i ever saw someone doing that i would smash the fooking spade over their heads


x2 this

if i ever saw any 1 hurting any animal id put my foot into there wind pipe


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Badgers need to be controlled for sure, big problem in the west country with them, but this isn't the way.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

object width="425" height="344">RTd8TyRR17M[/MEDIA]]





This is a joke btw, not a real baiting


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

wtf sick question. i guess it where acceptable bout 40 years ago but fcuk that i could not harm an animal unless it wanted to bite me and even then id try just restrain it.

i dont think iv ever seen a badger tbh


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Tough sh1t.
> 
> It's their natural environment. They shouldn't be culled just to feed farmers' greed.


 :lol:

no doubt you live in the town then.

TB costs farmers more each year than anything else, Foot and mouth included.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

To the post a few above mine...

farmers aint greedy mate. i work on a farm most days, get up at 6am to milk, and the same again aty 4.30, not to mentaion the hours and hours i work every day any weather doing hay, straw ect.

The T.B tests are an absalute nightmare. on the farm we didnt have a clear test (no tb found in cattle) one month. This means you have to wait TWO clear tests (60 days apart) until you can move cattle off your farm to sell.

at this time of year when we are calfing (cows giving birth to other cows) we need to sell other calfs to make money. we have no more space for the newborn. We have beef cattle siting here eating all the cake and costing us money when we need to sell them asap. SO two months on and we just had a clear test. So this means we can sell our cows at last?

erm nope, the ministry just rang and said the cattle we have in another 2 locations 2 miles away also have to be tested (2 clear test 60 days apart) before any cows can be moved. however, these cows wernt even on the farm when we contracted TB in the first place. basicaly TB is a fekin nightmare, and the more we can do to prevent it, the better. culling badgers in agricultural interest - i have no problem with if its done safely and humanely. letting dogs eat them when there alive, or any cruelty is a huge no no.

sorry for the rant - just wanted to say how much tb afected the cattle movement (i could go on).

i obv voted no in the poll

i could go see a badger every day if i wanted. i like them and have sat up trees outside sets, and watched 4 badgers play just beneath my feet. I could 99% guaranteed show anyone a badger first time out if they came to my place (thats not an invite)


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Tragedy is they used to do Badger bateing in Devon ( and thankfully it has I think stopped now) truth is they would damage Badgers legs to give a dog any chance.

Big issue down here re the Badger and TB debate, my mind is that most of the herds down here are sired by a few bulls and the cows get a trip and the farmers decides what sperm he is going to pay for his herd. So as in all things i think some of the breeding lines have had great genetic potential for milk yeild, but if you go along those lines you got to appreciate you have also a lot of cows that may have a genetic predisposition for TB.

Just a thought.


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

i had to stop to help some guy who had hit a badger going round a corner on his moped. pretty funny looking back at it. the moped and the badger were both right offs!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

asmustard said:


> i had to stop to help some guy who had hit a badger going round a corner on his moped. pretty funny looking back at it. the moped and the badger were both right offs!


You#re not supposed to drive over the white lines


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

everyone is so against hitting badgers with spades (not that im not, seems a bit out of order to me) but everyone also eats lots of chickens from battery farms where they have a pretty bad time

its like banning fox hunting, its nasty yes but theres so many other things that are much worse that noone gives a fvck about


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i could think of a few people i would like to bash on the head with a spade and let the dogs on em....... much preferable to a poor old badger


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

LittleChris said:


> :lol:
> 
> no doubt you live in the town then.
> 
> TB costs farmers more each year than anything else, Foot and mouth included.


I don't live in a town.

Farmers are always grizzling and project a covered in cowsh1t with no money image, but in actual fact most are minted.

No doubt you are a farmer :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Badger Vs Dog, a badger is going to win without a doubt, that's why they spade it first to knock it's front teeth out. Badgers have two sets of front teeth, when the other set drops from the roof of the mouth they'll rip anything to bits.


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

this thread has sort of branched off abit and at one point got to laws about animal cruelty in usa?! the obvious answer is yes hitting the badger with a spade and then setting dogs on then is simply unacceptable, no reason for culling can be used to justify this particular way and im sure that is the view of everyone on this board


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

asmustard said:


> i had to stop to help some guy who had hit *a badger going round a corner on his moped.* pretty funny looking back at it. the moped and the badger were both right offs!


*Wtf was a badger doing on a moped?* I'd find a badger on a moped funny too to be honest! :tongue:

Sorry........anyway. I might be an exception here as I am a hunter. I don't agree with the subject in hand and nor would I practice it.

I do see the need for control though but would have to think long and hard about a control contract for badgers if offered it as I do like the creatures.

I have only ever seen a couple around my area and only one while I have been out hunting, I came within about 2 feet from it when I saw it and nearly shat myself, I know they can be nasty bastards but luckily (not for the badger) it was dead, It was a big bugger and I'm sure if it were alive it could have done me quite a bit of damage.

There are more legal and humane ways of controlling them if it is needed and they should be practiced but there are some sadistic sods out there than just want to see things suffer for their own sick pleasure! :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Badgers are a carrier of disease AND are a nuisance to farmers due to digging sets spreading disease etc.

They are also hardy little fuc*ers with a set of front claws Wolcverine would be proud of.

There HAS been a populatin increase since the change of law to protect them ( i can qualify this with the amount l see dead on my travels, as many as 12 on an 8 mile stretch of road near Leicester )

I do think they need to be controlled l no longer agree with them being treated cruelly.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

The best lay to hurt a badger is with a figure 4 lock lock. Its quite tough to initiate if your tall though.

You might also want to consider a gorilla press followed by a big splash.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

or a quick ddt if its not looking.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> If i ever saw someone doing that i would smash the fooking spade over their heads


 x2


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

i hit a badger in my car once (by accident) it made a mess of my bumper i know that much, smashed a light too.

They are bigger than you think.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you want to kill a badger then shoot it.

Where's the sport in virtually knocking an animal out then setting dogs on it? This would be like getting a heavy weight boxer, beating him with baseball bats and then setting 4 little 12 year old hoodies on him.

Of course he's going to lose. Not really much of a spectacle but makes the little men feel big.


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

Smitch said:


> If you want to kill a badger then shoot it.
> 
> Where's the sport in virtually knocking an animal out then setting dogs on it? This would be like getting a heavy weight boxer, beating him with baseball bats and then setting 4 little 12 year old hoodies on him.


that souds like a good game . lets do it. Ill get the chavs, you get the heavy weight.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Not all but many of the badgers you see on the road side are a result of badger baiting not raodkill, so if you see many your area probably has a problem, its a quite big underground sport unfortunately.

As said the dogs that are put on badgers (sstaffies often) would not stand a chance against an intact healthy badger would be ripped to shreds by its powerful jaws and teeth (jaws more powerful than any dog) and its huge claws which it will use as its first line of defence. Very very cruel as has been said to both animals involved there is an English dog specifically bred for badger hunting/extermination but I'll not tell you which one as there are some sad ****s, fortunately its past for this function is long forgotten by most.

I also don't agree with Fox hunting (or not the way it is done) a pack of hounds who are basically not designed to run down a fox and dispatch it quickly just wrong but I guess if you used the one or two breeds in this country that could chase it down and dispatch it in a few seconds then there would be no sport for those fat fcuks would there. And before any country folk have a go I have no problem with "vermin or pest" control if it exists either by gun or by using the CORRECT" dog but I do have an issue with causing a great deal of distress for sports/enjoyments sake.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> x2


I would love 2mins in a room with one of these cowardly ****ers. Cant stand mindless barbaric actions like this. Speaks volumes about the person to be honest and the quality of their life / upbringing or rather lack of.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

hmmm testing the fighting skills of your dog against a stronger opponent, and then crippling that opponent so your dog stands a chance, seems a little defeating of the object of the "sport", why not stick to summit they can handle.

To draw a parallel from the gym they may as be attempting a 2 man lift on a bench press with massive weights...

Oh and of course, its a fricking stupid, mindless pastime, and tbh, i cant understand for the life of my why anyone would want to watch it, let alone do it..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

If humans redirected half the inventive skill we have from destructive and cruel pastimes into positive and compassionate ones the world (not just for humans) would be such a better place.

No time at all for people who think animal fighting is fun.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbdown:absolute scum who do it.saw dogs with bits of there jaw ripped off.theres a local hunter who i meet when im out walking my dog and he boasts about stuff like this:cursing:there is also a breed of dog going about up here i dont know if there is elsewhere but they are breeding greyhounds with some sort of pit type dog.seriously they are frightening to see.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

stevens said:


> :thumbdown:absolute scum who do it.


X2 mate


----------



## h0msey (Nov 12, 2009)

Smitch said:


> If you want to kill a badger then shoot it.
> 
> Where's the sport in virtually knocking an animal out then setting dogs on it? This would be like getting a heavy weight boxer, beating him with baseball bats and then setting 4 little 12 year old hoodies on him.
> 
> Of course he's going to lose. Not really much of a spectacle but makes the little men feel big.


+1

sick feckers, how would you like to be hit over the head with a spade and tore apart?? no didn't think you'd like it!! :cursing:


----------



## Gideon1969 (Dec 27, 2008)

The worthless scumbag cretins who do this, do it when they have nothing better to do. Such as when their sisters and mothers are on their periods.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i go hunting rats with my dog! great fun! plus i hit the rats with a shovel if they try and get away :devil2:

I think setting two animals for a fight though is wrong as neither need to suffer. With the rats the objective is to kill them and not a nasty sport! I am pro fox hunting though!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

dbaird said:


> i go hunting rats with my dog! great fun! plus i hit the rats with a shovel if they try and get away :devil2:
> 
> I think setting two animals for a fight though is wrong as neither need to suffer. With the rats the objective is to kill them and not a nasty sport! I am pro fox hunting though!


I wouldn't go on a foxhunt myself but its none of business if others wanna do it!

My mrs rides out with them sometimes as part of her eventing training and shes never seen them get a fox, the hunt riders are more of a danger to themselves with there sh!t riding skills tbh.

Even his holyness blair admits he should never of got it banned, its mainly people with no clue about country life that are against it


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

xpower said:


> X2 mate


X3! If they need culling then it needs to be humane, I really cant stand animal cruelty....hate reading paper lately as seems like every other day someone needlessly kill/torture someone's pet! :cursing:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

badgers are crippling farmers at present due to tb i believe its called.

cant think a humane way to kill them quickly tbh there strong fkers


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Got an inlaw that lives in New Zealand who hunts. He showed me some videos of him wild pig hunting. Cruel as f#ck sets dogs on a pig and uses a knife to kill it. There's some vids on YouTube not pleasant:-/


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Never seen a live badger, not even sure they actually exist.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

These cvnts are not doing it for a reason like stopping tb spreading, they are doing it for sport, for fun. They wants killing themselves. Some of the videos i have seen on this it is truly sickening and made me feel ill. Horrific way for these animals to die being ripped to pieces let alone the horrendous injuries that the dogs sustain aswel, all the while the scummy b4stards filming it are in fits of laughter and full of adrenaline. Barbaric.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Why dont they just move the badgers ? Why do people feel the need to kill just about everything on this planet?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Try hitting a honey badger with a spade then i'm pretty sure he'd smash you and your dogs faces then shaft you and all of your dogs with that spade spade and then bang your missus to add insult to injury.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Hope the badger ****s the dogs up! unfair fights always boil my blood and anything to do with animal cruelty.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Badgers can hold there own don't you worry, front claws of the average lion, they can do a lot of damage to a dog. They are being culled because we are getting over run with the disease ridden bastards plus the damage they are doing to farm land. Would you rather they keep getting run over and damaging peoples cars ??


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonder how many badgers have died since this thread started


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sku11fk said:


> Wonder how many badgers have died since this thread started


Certain parts of the country mate you can count them dead at the side of the road. Counted 16 one day on the A47 towArds Leicester .


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Certain parts of the country mate you can count them dead at the side of the road. Counted 16 one day on the A47 towArds Leicester .


Thats a shame, I have three jack russells and went rabbiting once with the first one just to see what the craic was. He caught one and ripped it to shreds while I looked on in horror with a big sweaty gulp and a wide stare lol. I never went again and never will. I would never kill any animal for sport.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

some people need a good slap what they do to animals


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Inggasson said:


> A shotgun will kill a badger much more humanely than a pack of dogs, who also face serious injury from the poor stripey thing fighting for its life.


That.

Badgers are ****ing vile things. We have them on our farm.

Well.

Had.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Milky said:


> Certain parts of the country mate you can count them dead at the side of the road. Counted 16 one day on the A47 towArds Leicester .


my mate whos a vet said there basically not supposed to touch the badgers. but they carry tb and if one of your cows gets it, you have to put down EVERY cow its been in contact with unless you can prove it 100 percent hasnt got tb (or somet like that)

they get 100 quid for every cow they have to kill from the government but that costs fk all if they lose a full field.

they need culling.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

lukeee said:


> I wouldn't go on a foxhunt myself but its none of business if others wanna do it!
> 
> My mrs rides out with them sometimes as part of her eventing training and shes never seen them get a fox, the hunt riders are more of a danger to themselves with there sh!t riding skills tbh.
> 
> Even his holyness blair admits he should never of got it banned, its mainly people with no clue about country life that are against it


I live on a farm so right in the middle of the country life. Many of my friends go shooting. I don't my self as never taken fancy to it. I have a shotgun in the house though.

Ending fox hunting ended an industry and killed a little bit of Britain, and the foxes still need killing...


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

dbaird said:


> I live on a farm so right in the middle of the country life. Many of my friends go shooting. I don't my self as never taken fancy to it. I have a shotgun in the house though.
> 
> Ending fox hunting ended an industry and killed a little bit of Britain, and the foxes still need killing...


Ah they still hunt round here, if anything its got more popular! :thumb:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Ah they still hunt round here, if anything its got more popular! :thumb:


lol the naughty side of the gentry! there is something a bit romantic about it


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Robsta said:


> No necessarily pro-diver...Badgers do need culling in some areas as they spread TB to cattle......
> 
> But culling in a humane way, not with dogs....


Do they really?

Where's the evidence?

Where's the proof?


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Do they really?
> 
> Where's the evidence?
> 
> Where's the proof?


Problem is theres too many city folk who see a badger as a cute and cuddly animal, who have never set foot on a farm and read only the crap put out in the media.. Truth is TB is spreading and wiping out peoples lively hoods, end of. (and yes i live on a farm)


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

l6max said:


> Problem is theres too many city folk who see a badger as a cute and cuddly animal, who have never set foot on a farm and read only the crap put out in the media.. Truth is TB is spreading and wiping out peoples lively hoods, end of. (and yes i live on a farm)


There are farms that live side by side with badgers and don't have any cases of bovine TB. It has never been proved that badgers give cattle TB, cattle give cattle TB!!


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

SILV3RBACK said:


> There are farms that live side by side with badgers and don't have any cases of bovine TB. It has never been proved that badgers give cattle TB, cattle give cattle TB!!


Not every Badger carries TB though.. So yes they can live along side sets without infection.. Its highly unlikely its spread via cattle too cattle. Given the only time separate cattle from separate heards will come into contact are at markets. Dont know if you've ever sent animals too market but you cant just chuck any old cow in and ship it off. Hundreds of movement forms, tagging, certain medical tests must be present etc. The movement of animals is very strict these days, not a simple case of buying and selling.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

I wouldnt kill a badger with a spade myself, not because I feel sorry for it or because I think its bad, just because its not normal to me... would feel weird hitting a badger.

I dont see whats wrong with it though, its just an animal, animals all over the world get tormented tortured killed and eaten (sometimes not eaten though, just left half dead) by other animals.

A badger doesnt have a human brain, its just a badger, they are dumb with little intelligence in relation to humans, hurting it isnt the same as hurting a human, sure it would be in pain, but it doesnt know its ass from its elbow, once its dead its dead, a little bit of pain never hurt anyone


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

Poke said:


> I wouldnt kill a badger with a spade myself, not because I feel sorry for it or because I think its bad, just because its not normal to me... would feel weird hitting a badger.
> 
> I dont see whats wrong with it though, its just an animal, animals all over the world get tormented tortured killed and eaten (sometimes not eaten though, just left half dead) by other animals.
> 
> A badger doesnt have a human brain, its just a badger, they are dumb with little intelligence in relation to humans, hurting it isnt the same as hurting a human, sure it would be in pain, but it doesnt know its ass from its elbow, once its dead its dead, a little bit of pain never hurt anyone


step forward for the nomination of.............. "knobhead of the year post"...

WTF you talking about mate..???


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

banjodeano said:


> step forward for the nomination of.............. "knobhead of the year post"...
> 
> WTF you talking about mate..???


Im a knobhead because I said something you don't like about your precious badgers, as long as it makes you happy Ill be a knobhead


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> I wouldnt kill a badger with a spade myself, not because I feel sorry for it or because I think its bad, just because its not normal to me... would feel weird hitting a badger.
> 
> I dont see whats wrong with it though, its just an animal, animals all over the world get tormented tortured killed and eaten (sometimes not eaten though, just left half dead) by other animals.
> 
> A badger doesnt have a human brain, its just a badger, they are dumb with little intelligence in relation to humans, hurting it isnt the same as hurting a human, sure it would be in pain, but it doesnt know its ass from its elbow, once its dead its dead, a little bit of pain never hurt anyone





Poke said:


> Im a knobhead because I said something you don't like about your precious badgers, as long as it makes you happy Ill be a knobhead


Well you did kind of say that hurting animals is okay because they are stupid... not sure if it was meant that way


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

There are a lot of humans spreading diseases around I think the government should kill them off!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Well you did kind of say that hurting animals is okay because they are stupid... not sure if it was meant that way


Well, one of the reasons it's considered not ok to ok to kill humans or animals like dolphins is because we/they are intelligent. There is nothing factual to say killing/hurting a dumb animal is not ok, just people opinions.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

How about we hit the people over the head and check em to the badgers to sort out ..oh and take the dogs for a nice walk


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> Well, one of the reasons it's considered not ok to ok to kill humans or animals like dolphins is because we/they are intelligent. There is nothing factual to say killing/hurting a dumb animal is not ok, just people opinions.


Wow, can't believe people actually have this view to be honest.

There is nothing factual to say killing or hurting humans is not okay, that's just opinion too. Morality and all that.

I thought that we didn't torture animals because we are intelligent, rather than because they are intelligent.

The way we treat other people/animals should have nothing to do with their intelligence.

There are plenty of dumb/not intelligent people around. Is killing or hurting them okay because they lack intelligence?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Wow, can't believe people actually have this view to be honest.
> 
> There is nothing factual to say killing or hurting humans is not okay, that's just opinion too. Morality and all that.
> 
> ...


Indeed, there is nothing factual to say it is ok, or not ok, its all just peoples opinions.

If you disagree with their opinion, then you can argue with it, or accept it, or call it dumb, or do what you want to do with it.

But at the end of the day, its an opinion and it isnt wrong.

I dont see anything wrong with killing badgers, like it or lump it :tongue:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Poke said:


> Indeed, there is nothing factual to say it is ok, or not ok, its all just peoples opinions.
> 
> If you disagree with their opinion, then you can argue with it, or accept it, or call it dumb, or do what you want to do with it.
> 
> ...


Opinions indeed. It's not the killing I disagree with so much, but I think no matter what the reason death should be quick and not some form of sadistic fun for a few wrong uns


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Opinions indeed. It's not the killing I disagree with so much, but I think no matter what the reason death should be quick and not some form of sadistic fun for a few wrong uns


I respect your opinion and dont disagree with it and arguing with it would be a waste of time. My opinion is just different.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Poke said:


> Indeed, there is nothing factual to say it is ok, or not ok, its all just peoples opinions.
> 
> If you disagree with their opinion, then you can argue with it, or accept it, or call it dumb, or do what you want to do with it.
> 
> ...


U arguing again? Lol


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Why limit it to just badgers should do the same to foxes aswell .


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Rob68 said:


> Why limit it to just badgers should do the same to foxes aswell .


why just limit to badgers and foxes there's quite a few people i think are doing ****all for the human genepool 

as a species our need for consumption has put to into contact with animals we simply would rather wipe out than work around (or find a work around), the farmers just have something to whine about other than not making any money from owning or renting massive areas of land which is what they traditionally do, even tho most ive seen seem to be able to afford range rovers and other nice 4x4 cars etc.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Why is this even a poll? It's like saying "Fritzl: Evil sick pervert or misunderstood, hide the sausage joker?"


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

If you're going to kill any animal, make it quick and humane, which baiting them with dogs isn't.

I've got no doubt there are parts of the UK where badgers are a pest and need to be controlled however.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

digitalis said:


> If you're going to kill any animal, make it quick and humane, which baiting them with dogs isn't.
> 
> I've got no doubt there are parts of the UK where badgers are a pest and need to be controlled however.


Despite my rather unsavoury at times past l totally agree with this.

I must be ageing.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

You know all those Badgers that you see dead by the side of the road?

They ain't been run over ;-)


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

couldnt care less how quick or slow their death is, doesnt affect me one bit and dont see why it should. none of my friends or family are badgers so i have no connection with them


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What if the badger had been touching baby badgers on their baby badger area?


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Im game for most killing, loved canada with rifles, love bird shooting my uncle took down a bear in america we've always been "huntsmen".

We have also never used a spade.


----------

